# Has anyone lately done business with Bigsmokes.com



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Has anyone done business with them lately? They have a pipe that I want and cant find anywhere else. Not much on the net and what is out there is they arent that great.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

There phone number does not work for me. Thats a red flag personally.


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Zfog said:


> There phone number does not work for me. Thats a red flag personally.


That's not a good sign. I'd pass.


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

+1 to those comments, if they can't keep their phone connected or change of number updated what hope is there that they manage their website or even process and ship orders correctly.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Again the question was IF you have done business with them I would like to know. I dont care if they are slow or dont process their orders in a timely fashion this is for 1 pipe that is hard to find. If their is a chance I can get it I can wait. However I want to make sure they are in business at all and that my card number will not be used in Zimbabwe.


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

Well I will definitly notice this one, and mark it red. Thank you guys


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

If you don't get any comments about people actually doing business with them, I might suggest the following if you can muster the money, and the possibility of getting the "rare" pipe outweighs the possibility of losing your money.

Purchase a Visa or Mastercard pre-paid credit card from wally word for the amount needed (possibly a dollar or two extra), and use it to pay. Then, if your card number is stolen or used in Zimbabwe, you don't have to worry about them taking you for any more than you had loaded onto the card (and the initial charge to get the card activated).


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

NarJar said:


> If you don't get any comments about people actually doing business with them, I might suggest the following if you can muster the money, and the possibility of getting the "rare" pipe outweighs the possibility of losing your money.
> 
> Purchase a Visa or Mastercard pre-paid credit card from wally word for the amount needed (possibly a dollar or two extra), and use it to pay. Then, if your card number is stolen or used in Zimbabwe, you don't have to worry about them taking you for any more than you had loaded onto the card (and the initial charge to get the card activated).


that is a good idea about the card but my chase card protects me pretty darn good and any rouge charges are stopped anyways. I have heard thru some web searches on bigsmoke is they take week to 2 weeks before even charging the card than they ship, however that is old info and was curious if they are operating at all recently. It isnt a question as to go somewhere else like others have said since this pipe cannot be found anywhere else. Personally I have made the choice to give them a shot if they are still in business and cross my fingers. Hopefully someone in puff has tried them and can share their experience with me openly or even in a pm. If I have too I might even take one for the team and after share my experience so others know. That is what a good forum is about, Info. I was asking for info not opinions and I was a little short on my first response so I do apologize.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

My apologies in advance, but this is also not first hand experience.

I would not waste my time or money on this "vendor" for several reasons:

1. Legitimate businesses have valid phone number and generally answer when people call during business hours. 

2. They also answer emails within a reasonable time frame. Posts on another pipe forum indicate these people do not answer email inquiries.

3. The info on the owner of the website address is not public.

4. A search on Google for the address listed on their website (1711 Cudaback Avenue, #5136, Niagara Falls, New York, 14303) yields a different name = Consolidated Business International. This appears to be a shipping fulfillment company in a rather nondescript cinder block building (Google street view).

It's up to you if you want to "take one for the team" and I wish you the best of luck. I would not hold out much hope though.


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Good luck and let us know how it turns out. It's always a small percentage of the sales that don't work out. You got the odds on your side.


----------



## Benz_one (Mar 22, 2006)

I tried to place an order with bigsmokes earlier this year. Much like yourself, I saw some tobacco that I could not find anywhere else, so I was willing to risk it. Once I placed the order, I got an automated receipt and then...nothing for quite some time. *Weeks* pass and I get a follow up email that said my order had been cancelled, as the items were not in stock.

Summary: Even though you see something you are interested in on their site, does not mean it is available.

Good luck.


----------



## dukeofbluz (Dec 16, 2009)

Same thing happened to me last year, I placed a large tobacco order and heard NOTHING for a month. Then I got a message that my order was out of stock.

Duke


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

dukeofbluz said:


> Same thing happened to me last year, I placed a large tobacco order and heard NOTHING for a month. Then I got a message that my order was out of stock.
> 
> Duke


Same here... I totally gave up on them.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Funny. For a company that seems not to be in business they sure show up on a lot of Google searches. I had their name come up the other day looking for some tobacco. No phone service, no references, no thx. I'd love to find out they're a reliable shipper of pipe tobacco and the place is run by great guys, though.

The place is a little warehouse and lock-up yard close to the bridge.










I investigated a billing scam out of Niagara Falls a few years ago. The "firm" had a Niagara Falls PO Box but operated in Canada selling fake business directory listings through thier NY address; they sent out invoices that looked just like Thomas Register invoices and took credit cards and company checks for small amounts. They ran no ads and there was no actual business directory. And apparently nobody in the US was bothering to prosecute the guys in Canada. Bunko cops in NY knew about the scam but prosecution was insanely difficult; small potatoes for big banks. Cost of doing business...

Beware addresses in Niagara Falls? I do.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

*Niagara Falls*...slowly I turn...step by step...inch by inch...


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks to all that replied. So now their is some more info for others now also when searching this company. I figure most likely the pipe isnt available but still sent in the order more as a test. So what can happen? in a few weeks they sent me an email saying it is out of stock or they have it. I will watch my online CC statement carefully and have set up an out of country block on it for now. Again thanks for the replys


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Hermit said:


> *Niagara Falls*...slowly I turn...step by step...inch by inch...


Nyuk nyuk nyuk. :eyebrows:

For the kids -


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Do you want to give us a heads up as to which pipe you are looking for so that others can let you know if we see one pop up if the one you ordered is unavailable?


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Well they did cancel the order already it seems so at least I didnt have to wait a few weeks.

Seems like they are a waste of web space. As for the Pipe it was a Peterson 80s Racing green 
http://www.bigsmokes.com/peterson-racing-green-plip-p-3747.html

The racing green series is so hard to find let a lone the 80s shape. I have found a 999 so maybe will have to go with that. for now


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I know it's not exactly what you are looking for but Payless has a couple racing green pipes Payless Pipes and Tobaccos - Briar Pipes - Peterson and so does cup o joes. both have the 150 shape which is the straight bulldog.


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

I just did a few quick google searches and came up with Smoke King which appears to be run out of the UK. I believe they have what you are looking for. Unsure about their credibility at this point though, have not performed any searches regarding that.

Also, they have a small banner on their page stating that tobacco cannot be shipped outside of the UK, but all other products are unaffected, so you should be able to get the pipe shipped to you.

Hope this helps.


----------



## CBR (Mar 31, 2010)

That's unfortunate to hear, the bright side is you didn't have to hold your breath for a few weeks.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

the 150 just doesnt do it for me but the 999 isnt bad. The 80s is what I truly wanted in the racing green and the 999 in spigot.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

CBR said:


> That's unfortunate to hear, the bright side is you didn't have to hold your breath for a few weeks.


+1 I'm glad that you didn't have to wait weeks for some type of confirmation but I'd still watch the credit card account like a hawk. Just because a rogue charge isn't made immediately doesn't mean the possibility doesn't exist. Since the folks who skim credit card information can hold it until they are ready to use it I'd pay closer attention to it as the expiration date approaches...


----------



## Sblumberjack (Mar 20, 2011)

I placed an order through them but after reading the info here and calling their "customer service" number with no service I decided to close the card that I used to place the order...better safe than sorry I guess.

Is anyone familiar with Top Hat or tasty tobacco shop? They have Hamborger Veermaster which I have been dying to try.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Sblumberjack said:


> I placed an order through them but after reading the info here and calling their "customer service" number with no service I decided to close the card that I used to place the order...better safe than sorry I guess.
> 
> Is anyone familiar with Top Hat or tasty tobacco shop? They have Hamborger Veermaster which I have been dying to try.


I haven't used either of those but it you are unsure about the site give them a call. In my experience, if a site lists something in stock (such as a HTF tobacco) consistently than they either don't update their inventory, or they are a shady business...


----------



## Sblumberjack (Mar 20, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> I haven't used either of those but it you are unsure about the site give them a call. In my experience, if a site lists something in stock (such as a HTF tobacco) consistently than they either don't update their inventory, or they are a shady business...


Thanks for the tips, I'll give them a shout.


----------



## stanwell30 (Nov 8, 2011)

I tried to order some Gawith FVF, which *seemed* to be in stock. Well...sometimes it is, right? Uhhh huh...

That was 6 weeks ago. 4 or 5 emails have been ignored. A cancel order email has not been acknowledged. 

DON'T do business with them.


----------



## Sblumberjack (Mar 20, 2011)

After I placed my order I called their customer service number and got a recorded message about directv. I realized that I could not cancel the order so I called my credit card company and told them the card was compromised. The cancelled the card and issued me another. I just didnt want to risk it.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Another trap, albeit a less frequent one (I think), is the one in which I recently fell. I ordered a estate pipe from a longtime e-tailer who as it turned out was about to retire. He called me, I gave him the order and he assured me that he would mail it to me the next day. That was over a month ago and no pipe. He didn't forget to charge my cc though. Now his website just indicates that he's retired and no one answers his phone. I'm filing a fraudulent transaction complaint with my credit card.


----------

